Ask HN: As techies what was it like living in the Bay Area in the 90s vs. now? - drenvuk
======
Mister_X
Sorry, I moved away from there in '92, but if you want to know what it was
like from '64 until then, I'm your man. In the Santa Clara Sunnyvale area it
was primarily orchards, cherry, apricot and prune plums, now it's all condos
and shopping centers.

~~~
srinathkrishna
I’d have loved to live in that era. :(

